# My beautiful girls



## Bumble (Nov 3, 2008)

My girls Poppy and Bluebelle (BSH Blue & Lilac)...........:biggrin:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

aw - they are gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless them sooo cute  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, they are lovely *


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

They are both stunning girls!

Lou
X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Very beautiful girls!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they're stunning!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, lovely colours,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aren't they just gorgeous!:001_wub:
A pair of lolcats in the making!:biggrin:


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what beauties x


----------



## abdecken5 (Oct 28, 2008)

they are cuties! thanks for posting


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bumble,these 2 are beautiful ladys indeed


----------

